# Tv Wont find digital Channels???



## seekingadviceguy (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok guys...

Yesterday I completed a move to my new home. And after a day of heavily lifting we wanted to just sit in front of the tv with a brew. Unfortunately my 42" Philips tv will not find any digital channels. The setup is as before in our old home (literally 5 mins away from where we are currently) We have located the uhf connection plug the cable from the connection to the relevant port on the tv. On one attempted tune/instal the tv picked up 35 digital channels but they were just flickering collage of squareish mess if you get the picture 

Im in London/UK. My TV model number is 42pfl7404/12h. Please help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

maybe the aerial is faulty

should be pointing toward crystal palace

this is a useful site 
http://www.ukfree.tv/txlist.php
just add postcost on left hand side

as its a new place - do you know if the UHF port is working?


----------



## seekingadviceguy (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm not sure how to test if the uhf port is working? also my tv has a digital reception test with a frequency of 000.00 mhz but that might as well be Morse Code to me becuase one I can't simply install via the tv remote, I have to come and ask you guys as I've never faced this issue before.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like the UHF socket is faulty - any way to borrow another TV or device such as a PVR (personal Video Recorder)


----------

